
Show HN: A spectral ocean wave modeling framework - milancurcic
https://github.com/wavebitscientific/wavy
======
milancurcic
wavy is a spectral ocean wave modeling framework. It is a Fortran library you
can use to simulate ocean surface waves.

Why wavy? Existing ocean wave models (e.g. Wavewatch III, SWAN, WAM) are built
as opaque black-boxes, and they are difficult to extend or incorporate as part
of another project. wavy redesigns the approach to wave modeling as a
transparent and reusable library.

This project will be most interesting to ocean wave modelers. It will also be
interesting to some Fortran programmers. Finally, it may be interesting to
anybody that is curious what a modern Fortran project looks like. In early
development, and open to contributors.

